# Hand GPS



## Perch-Noob (23. August 2012)

Moin, ich weiß zu diesem Thema gibt´s schon einige Trööt´s aber leider bin ich noch immer nicht so richtig fündig geworden.
Was evtl. daran liegt das die empfohlenen Geräte nicht mehr aktuell bzw. nicht mehr hergestellt werden.

Worum es geht:

Als Bellyboat-Kapitano, bin ich häufig auf einem unkartografiertem Gewässer der Boddenregion unterwegs, dank einiger Erfahrung und meines Echolot´s finde und fange ich auch Fische. Da die Ufer dieses nicht grad kleinen Gewässers aber vom Wasser aus sehr monoton verlaufen und ich gerne ohne ewiges rum gesuche ,meine Spots wieder finden will, dachte ich ein Hand GPS.
*Doch leider habe ich von solchen Geräten keinen blassen Schimmer.
Und würde mich deshalb sehr über Tip´s und Anregungen freuen.*

Folgende Vorraussetzungen sollte es es erfüllen:
-Wasserdicht bzw. abweisend
-USB-Schnittstelle zum übertragen der Daten
-Waypoints müsste man erstellen & diese miteinander zu einer Rute verbinden können.
-Akku bzw. Batterie-Lebensdauer bei Betrieb sollte mindestens  10-12 Stunden betragen.
-und um die Anforderungen ins unermessliche zu steigern muss es auch noch bedienerfreunlich sein.

Da es kein High-End Gerät sein muss hab ich beim Kostenpunkt an ca. 200,-€ gedacht.

Gruß Lepi


----------



## A-tom-2 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Hand GPS*

hab das Garmin etrex 30 mit ner Bluechart G2 map - sehr gutes Gerät (Kostenpunkt knapp 200€)


----------



## Perch-Noob (24. August 2012)

*AW: Hand GPS*

Danke für die fixe Antwort A-tom-2 aber was bedeutet das bluechart überhaupt?
Für genauere Infos wäre ich dankbar.

Gruß Lepi


----------



## A-tom-2 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Hand GPS*

Moin Lepi,
letzter Beitrag um 01:14 Uhr - das Thema muss dir echt schlaflose Nächte bereiten 

Auf den Garmin Geräten ist erstmal keine wirklich brauchbare Karte drauf. Die muss separat erworben werden. Auf dem etrex funktionieren ausser den Karten von Garmin auch die kostenlosen Openstreetmap-Karten (z.B. von http://www.kleineisel.de/blogs/index.php/osmmap/ oder http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/User:Computerteddy).
Das etrex unterstützt mehrere Profile in denen man das Gerät für den jeweiligen Einsatzzweck anpassen kann.
Beispiel:
Profil "Freizeit"    - OSM Karte, ...
Profil "Fahrzeug" - Garmin City Navigator-Karte, perspektivische Ansicht, ...
Profil "Marine"     - Garmin Bluechart-Karte, Angaben in Knoten und Seemeilen, ...
und so weiter.

Das Gerät hat ca. 2GB internen Speicher und was da nicht raufpasst kommt auf eine miniSD-Karte (bei mir 16GB).
So kann ich das Teil sowohl zum Wandern, auf dem Boot als auch als normales Straßen-Navi verwenden.
Ein Paar NiMH-Akkus halten auf jeden Fall länger als 20h und das etrex unterstützt nicht nur die GPS-Satelliten sondern auch das russische Glonas System und erhöht damit die Genauigkeit.

Viele Grüße
Niels


----------



## Perch-Noob (24. August 2012)

*AW: Hand GPS*

Das mit der späten Antwort liegt eher an meiner Arbeitszeit, ganz so schlimm ist es dann doch nicht.
Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort.

http://www.pixmania.de/de/de/10998268/art/garmin/outdoor-navi-etrex-30.html
Denke dieses ist das von dir gemeinte.

Gruß Lepi


----------



## Perch-Noob (26. August 2012)

*AW: Hand GPS*

Hätte auf noch mehr Tipps gehofft, bedauerlich das sich hier wohl keiner weiter mit dieser Thematik beschäftigt, bzw. sein Wissen teilen möchte.

Gruß


----------



## ulf (26. August 2012)

*AW: Hand GPS*

Hallo

Ich selber habe das GPS Map 60CSx von Garmin. Das ist so ein Teil, daß nicht mehr hergestellt wird. Das geht gebraucht für ca. 180 Euro in bei ebay übern Ladentisch. Das würde alle deine Anforderungen erfüllen. Auch die OSM-Marine-Karte funkioniert darauf. 
Aaaaaber eine einfache Intuitive Bedienung gibt's bei Garmin nicht. Ein wenig Einarbeitung und das akzeptieren der an vielen Stellen etwas eigenen Philosophie ist schon nötig.

Noch eine gebraucht-Empfehlung wäre das 76CSx. Das ist nahezu baugleich mit dem 60er aber nicht nur wasserdicht, sondern auch noch schwimmfähig.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## KarstenK (27. August 2012)

*AW: Hand GPS*

Hi,
Ich selbst werde mich für das Garmin GPS 72 H entscheiden. Habe schon das Hummingbird 728 und brauche es nur noch als Zusatzgerät für die gefundenen Hotspots. Ist einfach zu bedienen und bezahlbar. 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. September 2012)

Moin lepi, das liegt auch oft daran dass solche fragen einen Threat zum Glaubenskrieg werden lässt und die meisten Cola und Chips raus holen und sich amüsieren.

Also die Geräte von Garmin sind schon gut, aber kosten ihr Geld und sind nicht so intuitiv zu bedienen. Mein Oregon 450 geht sehr gut. Damit bin ich auf der Ostsee und in Holland unterwegs. Karten gibt es für fast alles.

Im Urlaub bin ich durch meinen Wohnwagennachbarn zum Geocachen gekommen. Er selber nutzt einen Magellan. Das Gerät hatte auch ne Karte in Farbe und war auch nicht schlecht, fande ich. Nur kenne ich mich mit den Geräten nicht aus. Er sagte das man so ein Gerät in der bucht zu ca 80.--&euro; bekommt. Musste mal gucken.


----------



## Perch-Noob (1. September 2012)

*AW: Hand GPS*

Danke für eure Antworten, hab mich für das Etrex 30 entschieden.
Was zum einen daran liegt das es noch produziert wird und ich auch noch Garantie drauf hab. Und zum anderen an euren Tipps.

Danke auch nochmal für die Info mit dem GPS-Djihad werde mich dies bezüglich auf keine Diskussionen einlassen.

Gruß Lepi


----------

